# mini horse shoes



## Voodoo (Sep 23, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my mini horses shoes. The surfaces here are rather abrasive so I started putting shoes on him to keep his feet from getting so short. I know he is stood up too steep, but he grows tons of heel and I didn't dare to change his angle too quickly so I'll try to get it down more next time. From time to time there are people on here wanting to know what to do with their mini that gets sore feet. I traced his feet and special ordered the shoes and nails from Meadows Edge . The guy there was very easy to get along with and the shoes are just right. It is just a thought for those of you who drive alot.


----------



## Bluerocket (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the pics --- I am thinking about having my blacksmith make shoes out of glue (equilox) for my minis.

JJay


----------



## Voodoo (Sep 23, 2005)

I tried that as well as several other things before actually shoeing Maverick. However, I couldn't seem to get any of the glues to hold up long enough, probably the way I put them on though



. I hope it works for you and your mini


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Sep 23, 2005)

Those are AWESOME.


----------



## justaboutgeese (Sep 23, 2005)

That man has the correct idea but at $11.00 per pair he is a bit high on price ( well compared to what prices are here) . I am going to talk with our local maker about building some for me. If they work out I think there are enough minis that they could be an item to add to his inventory.


----------



## Relic (Sep 23, 2005)

Neat that's the first time l've seen shoes on a little guy l'm going to save this we were always told the hoofs wouldn't hold the nails.


----------



## Fred (Sep 23, 2005)

I shoe several minis, the hoofs hold nails quite well. I actually either cut down

pony shoes or make them. I use a # 4 1/2 race nail, and only one or two to a

side. Linda B


----------



## Whitewave (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi I'm new here so please don't flame me........Just a question okay?

I thought Mini's were to be shown unshod? Will this hurt you in approved shows? Or is it okay to show shod now?

I think that is a great Idea...maybe it would help with the many trimings needed when hoofs break off......I always thought it odd that they were not shod....but just figured it was because their feet were so small and wouldn't hold a nail....


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 24, 2005)

Whitewave, you are correct; minis are NOT allowed to be shown shod in A/R approved shows.

Glad Voodoo has found a solution to possible excess wear on her driving horse's feet that she is satisfied with! That said, shoeing wouldn't be my personal choice, unless there was absolutely NO other choice-reason?I regard shoeing of ANY horse as a "necessary evil". Nails weaken the hoof wall, shoeing with iron likely adds to concussive forces, having shoes on elevates the frog, meaning less likelihood of good ground contact-to mention just three "minuses", IMO. Do I, and have I, had my riding horses shod-Yes, most of them-for all the reasons why shoeing IS usually done!(Though I am very 'big' on keeping it very basic...) And, even though I could probably shoe my mini(s)myself, my personal choice is to utilize protective "boots". Yes, it takes a few minutes to put on/remove them each time--not a big deal, to me. Some of the newer technologies of "painting" on a substance,then shaping it with a rasp, sound very promising to me, and I would love to hear the experiences of those who have utilized them. I realize that people are faced with many different situations when it comes to the surface available to drive on, and that has to be a factor-but keep in mind, any surface hard and abrasive enough to cause excess wear in normal driving activities is also likely to be hard on their legs,concussion-wise--so moderation/alternation of where one drives might be something to keep in mind.

In my situation-the local "dirt" roads are actually quite "gravelly", and hard-surfaced. Though I prefer, with non-green horses, to drive 'outside' in the real world, I sometimes drive in my arena(just the local clay soil, which I keep lightly loosened); I alternate between driving along the highway right of way(again, local soil), and on the non-paved roads. If I'm going to drive on the roads, I put on the Easyboots. After having read about someone who has experimented with using "Shock Tamer" pads w/ Easyboots, I am thinking of cutting an old computer mouse pad into inserts for the Easyboots---?


----------



## Fred (Sep 24, 2005)

Chariot horses and draft hitches are allowed light plates. However minis that do

CDE's or are driven a lot [not necessarily on hard surfaces] are sometimes shod.

Some horses need shoes some don't. I have driving horses and I don't shoe them

however I keep their feet a little longer than normal. I shoe horses for a living

and I have used all types some work better than others. I have had to shoe foals

for theraputic reasons as well as one of our minis who had to have his deep flexor

tendon cut. If a horse is shod the correct way it will only help him. Some horses

are not blessed with good feet so shoeing is an option. I for one wil never ever

breed a horse with lousy feet ever again even if everything else is perfect. Linda B


----------



## S Bar P (Sep 24, 2005)

We have an injured horse that may benefit from a shoe on his good hind leg. Our farrier has asked us to look into getting tiny nails but I haven't found them yet. At Nationals a few there recommended glueing aluminum shoes on his hoof. They felt these were better for the mini hoof due to the possibility of splitting the hoof with nails. Has anyone used these? Which type of glue is best? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Voodoo (Sep 24, 2005)

I've tried glueing on the shoes with the Vettecproducts, but they just didn't stay on that well. However if your horse is only in the pasture rather than driving it might work on him. If you look on my first post here you will see a link to another website. That's where I got my shoes and the little nails. You might try the Vettec products first though.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Sep 25, 2005)

Very cool thanks for the link!


----------

